# Woodwork



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

The ladder hooks that fix to the woodwork on the bed section on our van are damaging the wood.... see pic.
I am trying to think of a way to beef up the woodwork with say an aluminium angled strip only I can't find any wide enough to cover the holes.......I was think of cutting out the holes to allow the hooks of the ladder to pass through afterwards.
Can anyone with better carpentry skills than me (not difficult) think of any better options?
Thanks
Gary


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

It would help to have some dimensions?
Something like this perhaps?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aluminium...plies_ET&var=570187692868&hash=item3f2981f5f5


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Could you use a piece of flat ali and bend it where you need? Or, and possibly easier, use some angle ali and put a strip across the front and then separate pieces around each hole.
Sorry I do not know exactly how your step fits or the available clearance.
Regards
p-c


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Ask Techno - he will have a solution!  

Mike


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

B&Q do angle ally strips approx 25mm x25mm that would strengthen the edge and you could do as p-c suggests and put a flat piece of ally round the holes.
Mel.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

You could source a couple of lock keeps eg for a dead lock.It is a flat plate with the hole already in it .I dont know the size of the hole required for the ladder but would think they would be adequate in the keeps.You could get two nice brass ones and rebate them in to the shelf .


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas all, I have found a site that does aluminium angled strips of 2\" x 1/2\\\" old money so, hopefully, that will be just the job to beef up the wood and cover the damaged sections.
Site can be found here if anyone is interested; http://www.aluminiumwarehouse.co.uk/index.php 
 

PS postage a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am not sure if this would work on your set-up, but I was thinking more along the lines of lining the underside of the hooks with a soft but durable material(lino?) - then you are not changing the appearance of the bed.

Geoff


----------

